# Beautiful One Off Handmade Speargun $10



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful Hand Made One Off Speargun for Ten Dollars
That's right it is true!!!. its a raffle.
You Have Three Days.This gun is a piece of art, you may not want to shoot it, but if you do rest assured it will do the job, a very quality build.
See build and story here http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/…/32253-gil-gacula-commem…
The money goes to a special family. Buy tickets here mailto:[email protected]


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I am assuming that this raffle is over but I just wanted to say that I wish I would have seen this earlier!! This is a beautiful gun!!!


----------

